# GTO carb and radio question.



## Gtowilly (May 18, 2016)

I have an edelbrock on my 68 goat. Runs fine, but would like more performance. Should I go with a quadrojet?Also, is there a trick to taking off A 68 side mirror?Also, my fuel gauge does not appear , and my clock doesn't work.


----------

